# Problema con el Kicad



## Serch (Ago 1, 2006)

Me he decidido por el Kicad; el circuito que quiero empezar a hacer es muy simple, una fuente de 5V estabilizada... un transformador, el puente rectificador, 4 condensadores y 1 LM7805. Para empezar a aprender me sobra. He añadido los componentes y los he conectado con las lineas. he puesto los valores de los condensadores en el campo Valor, en el caso de los electrolíticos los he puesto como 1000mF/16V y ya está. En el transformador y en el LM7805 los he dejado tal cual.

En el campo Footprint, para que sirve ? Me podeis explicar el paso siguiente; he leido que hay que hacer numerar los componentes y luego Generar Netlist no ? Si es así, me ha creado un file .net pero ahora que ? Cómo sigo. He abierto el cvpcb y sin hacer nada le he dado a Crear archivo de correspondencia y me ha generado un file stf. Y ahora ? Gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 2, 2006)

Te pongo algunos puntos relativos a lo que necesitas sacados del tutorial paso a paso que viene con Kicad y traducidos al español.

- En la ventana “Numeración de componentes” elegimos “Hoja actual” y “Todos los componentes”.

- Click en “Numerar”.

- Click “Si” en el mensaje de confirmación y los símbolos “?” serán reemplazados por numeros correlativos para cada tipo de componente.

- Click en el botón “Realizar chequero ERC (Control de Reglas Eléctricas)” y pulsar en “Test ERC”. Esta acción genera un informe con los posibles errores y recomendaciones sobre el esquema, tales como lineas desconectadas y otros problemas eléctricos. Es necesario tener errores y advertencias. Una pequeña flecha verde aparecerá en el lugar del error. Pulsa en “Escribir Informe ERC” para recibir más información sobre los errores.

- Click en “Generar NetList” en la barra de herramientas superior.

- Click “Netlist” y luego en “Guardar”  manteniendo el nombre por defecto.

- Click en “Abrir Cvpcb” en la barra superior. Cvpcb permite enlazar los componentes con sus correspondientes footprints para crear las placas de circuito impreso.

- Elige una footprint para cada componente de la netlist.

- Hacemos click en “Archivo”->”Guardar Netlist” y guardamos la netlist con el nombre por defecto.

- Guardamos el proyecto en “Archivo” -> “Guardar Hoja actual”.

- Ahora hacemos click en el botón “Abrir Pcbnew” en la barra superior.

- Se abrirá una ventana de “Pcbnew” y hacemos click en “Aceptar” si apare un mensaje de error por ser un archivo nuevo.

- Elegimos “Archivo” -> “Guardar”.

- En la barra superio pulsamos “Formato de página”.

- Seleccionamos “Tamaño de hoja” “A4” y ponemos el “Título”.

- Click en “Dimensiones” -> “Pistas y Vías” en el menú superior del programa. Aqui ajustaremos las caracteristicas que nuestro fabricante nos indique. Si vamos a hacer la placa en casa podemos dejarlo todo tal cual.

- Click en “Leer Netlist” en la barra de herramietas superior.

- Pulsamos el botón “Seleccionar” y escogemos el fichero “.net” para hacer click en “Abrir” y luego en “Leer”. Luego salimos pulsando en “Salir”. Los componentes se colocaran en la esquina superior izquierda de la página, justo fuera del borde de la misma.

- Haciendo click con el botón derecho sobre un módulo y seleccionando “Mover módulo”, colocamos los componentes en el centro de la página.

- Nos aseguramos que el botón “Ocultar líneas aéreas al desplazar” está activado. Esto muestra las lineas que indican las conexiones entre pines.

- Movemos los componentes de manera que las lineas de unión se crucen lo menos posible.

- Si la pantalla pierde definición y desaparecen parte de las líneas, hacemos click con el botón derecho y seleccionamos “Redibujar” o bien pulsamos F3.

- Ahora procederemos a conectar todo excepto los cables de masa en la cara de componentes.

- Click en el botón “Añadir Pista o Vía” de la barra de la derecha.

- Seleccionar la capa “Comp.” de la lista desplegable de la parte superior y realizamos el trazado.

- Click en “Añadir Zonas” en la barra de la derecha.

- Trazamos los límites de la placa.

- Click con el botón derecho dentro de la zona que acabamos de dibujar.

- Click en “Llenar Zona”.

- Seleccionamos “Grid size” “0.0100”, “Pad options:” “Térmico”, “Dirección contornos de zona:” “H,V y 45 grad” y posteriormente clickeamos en “Relleno”.

- Ahora seleccionamos  “Contorno Pcb” del desplegable de la barra de herramientas susperior.

- Pulsamos el botón “Añadir línea o polígono gráfico” de la barra de herramientas de la derecha.

- Trazamos el límite de placa recordando dejar un pequeño margen entre la zona coloreada en verde y el borde de la placa PCB.

- Chequeamos las reglas de diseño pulsando el botón “Control de las Reglas de Diseño (DRC)”.

- Pulsamos “Test DRC”. No deberíamos de tener ningún error.

- Pinchamos en el botón “Lista No Conectados”. No deberíamos de tener ningún elemento sin conectar.

- Guardamos el fichero en “Archivo” -> “Guardar”.

- Para ver la placa en 3 Dimensiones pinchamos en “Visualización 3D Display” -> “Visualización 3D”.

- Podemos mover la placa con el ratón para rotarla y ver los detalles.

Esto es a modo orientativo ya que todo corresponde al ejemplo del tutorial pero espero que te sirva para hacerte una idea.

Saludos


----------



## Serch (Ago 2, 2006)

No se lo que me quieres decir con "Elige una footprint para cada componente de la netlist." Eso de footprint, no lo he creado; he visto que es un campo que puedes rellenar para cada componente, pero no se que es... Me lo puedes explicar ? He descubierto que el cvpcb es para poner el encapsulado de los componentes. Vale, me puede confirmar estos encapsulados :

- condensador -> 66 C1
- condensador electrolítico -> 75 C2V10
- transformador (1 primario y 1 secundario) -> 169 KSA ó 311 Trans micro
- puente rectificador -> ???
- fusible -> 136 Fuse 20
- conector -> 239 Sil 2

Mi esquema es muy facil, es sacar 5V estabilizados. Del cable de 220V va a un conector de placa (un conector que se suelda a la placa y puedes atornillar los cables a el) a partir de un transformador de 220/12V, irá al fusible, al transformador, al puente, a un condensador electrolítico, otro normal, regulador de tensión LM7805 y a otro condensador electrolítico y otro normal y luego otra vez un conector de 2 pines.

Bueno, espero que me puedas ayudar. Muchas gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 3, 2006)

En estos momentos no puedo confirmarte los encapsulamientos pero si te puedo decir que una footprint es precisamente eso, el encapsulamiento, la forma fisica del componente representada en el diseño de la placa.


----------



## Serch (Ago 3, 2006)

Bueno, estoy avanzando, poco a poco, pero avanzo.

Cuando le doy a Realizar Test, me crea un file *.erc pero no encuentra el editor. Me puedes decir con que programa se abre ese editor?? Me crea el file pero como no encuentra el programa para poder abrirlo.. no lo puedo ver su contenido.

Gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 3, 2006)

en el gestor de proyectos de kicad en el menu examinar, elige Select Editor y en el navegador selecciona un editor de texto plano que tengas instalado. Si estas en windows utiliza el bloc de notas o el wordpad.


----------



## Serch (Ago 3, 2006)

Vale. Me dice errores 0, voy bien jejej

Otra cosilla, he visto que hay un Tutorial, pero con extension ODT, me puede decir como se puede abrir??

Gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 3, 2006)

El formato ODT es el propio de la OpenOffice Writer de la suite ofimática OpenOffice (hablando claro... la alternativa libre al Office de Microsoft).

Por desgracia el Office de MS no admite este tipo de archivos. Me he tomado la libertad de pasarlo a pdf y subirlo a mi web para que lo descargues si lo prefieres en este formato.

http://virtualground.kleinsoft.net/kicad/Kicad_Tutorial.pdf

Eso sí, está en inglés.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## Serch (Ago 4, 2006)

Gracias, ya tengo el pdf. Aunque mi ingles no es muy fuerte, se entiende. Me puedes decir algo de los encapsulamientos ? Sobre todo el del puente, que si no, no puedo continuar. Mira lo que he encontrado en la pagina kicad.

Pages perso Orange – Créez facilement votre site web personnel

Al final, hay ejemplos de transformadores, rectificadores, puentes.... Pero no se cómo añadirlos...  La lastima es que no está el fichero .lib. Que puedo hacer ? Gracias


----------



## darea (Ago 5, 2006)

Descargate el fichero .zip, descomprimelo y copia el fichero .mod en la carpeta modules del directorio de instalación de Kicad.

Luego abre el cvpcb y en Preferencias->Configuración presiona Añadir en la primera columna y carga el fichero .mod que acabas de copiar y pulsa Aceptar. Si quieres guardar esta configuración para usarla en otro momento, pulsa Guardar configuración antes de Aceptar.

Ahora ya te salen los componentes del módulo en la lista para enlazar con los componentes de tu esquema.

Un saludo.


----------



## Serch (Ago 5, 2006)

OK. Vamos por buen camino. Estoy siguiendo tu esquema que me hiciste, sacado del tutorial... pero tengo otro problema. Le doy a pcbnew, abrir netlist y al seleccionar mi netlist me aparecen dos errores, me dice que no se encuentra (no se que, no me acuerdo, lo siento) Y bueno, me han salido todos los componentes que he puesto en mi esquema excepto dos, el transformador y el puente rectificador, los dos que he añadido de la libreria... El fichero que aparece en el link que te he puesto arriba, tambien hay uno de 3D, con extension wing y wrl. Los he descomprimido en una carpeta dentro de modules\packages3d\Gajda_power_3D por lo que me parece, que tendré que hacer algo para insertar tambien las imagenes no ? Tal y como hemos hecho antes con la libreria no ? Presiente que ya no queda tanto...

No se como lo he hecho, pero ahora los dibujos SI aparecen, lo que NO aparecen son las lineas de union aereas, y por lo tanto, no puedo (o no se) como hacer las pistas de union

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 6, 2006)

Hola Serch, me alegra que hayas avanzado con la utilización del Kicad.

Sobre el encapsulado, en el programa CVPCB puedes hacer click en el ícono de visualización/impresión de la documentación de los módulos (patillaje.pdf) y se va a abrir un documento footprint.pdf. Allí puedes buscar el "footprint" o encapsulado, para el componente que has escogido. En caso de que no encuentres el puente de diodos en éste documento tendrás que crearlo por tu cuenta en el editor de módulos de PCBNEW. Las dimensiones del "footprint" generalmente están en la hoja de datos del componente que has escogido. Si quieres puedes publicar el número de parte que has escogido y te podemos ayudar a crear el módulo si no existe.   Sólo necesitaríamos la hoja de datos o el número de parte del proveedor.

Las líneas de conexión aerea las activas o desactivas con el ícono que aparece a la izquierda en el PCBNEW.   Es el séptimo icono de arriba para abajo del lado izquierdo. Para hacer las pistas o vías utilizas el quinto icono de la derecha que dice añadir pistas o vias.

Espero ésta información te sirva. Saludos, suerte.

El P@n@


----------



## Serch (Ago 7, 2006)

Hay alguna forma de que me crague la lista (o el modulo)?? Cada vez que lo abro lo tengo que añadir...

PD. No se que hacer ahora!!! No me deja crear pistas en los componentes de esa libreria!!


----------



## Serch (Ago 7, 2006)

Bueno, he empezado de 0, añadiendo el modulo desde el principio.

Ahora, he metido el fusible, como antes, le doy a Test ERC y me dice:

ERC control (7/8/2006-21:30:39)

***** Hoja 1 (Raíz)
ERC: Warning Pin input not driven (Net 1) (X= 2,600 pulgadas, Y= 3,000 pulgadas

 >> Errores ERC: 1


Joerrrr, no lo entiendo!!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 8, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Si quieres puedes subir los archivos que estás utilizando, podría crear los pasos y mandarte las gráficas de lo que hay que hacer con explicaciones.

Por medio de textos no puedo entender exactamente que estás haciendo.

Saludos,


----------



## Serch (Ago 9, 2006)

Te paso los dos files, NO quiero que me lo hagas!!! Y no grito. Lo que quiero es aprender, lo que quiero es que me digas donde está mi fallo.

Como ves, es a partir de 220V conseguir 5V estabilizados.

El mensaje de error es:

ERC control (9/8/2006-14:22:21)

***** Hoja 1 (Raíz)
ERC: Warning Pin input not driven (Net 1) (X= 4,000 pulgadas, Y= 2,700 pulgadas

 >> Errores ERC: 1

Gracias y a ver si entre todos me ayudais.

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 9, 2006)

Hola Serch,

He visto el problema que comentas y es muy curioso.  No lo deberías tener.

Sea como sea te paso una manera de resolverlo.    Al parecer utilizas el fusible de la libreria device que se llama FUSE.   Los dos pines del diagrama están definidos como entrada.

Si cambias el pin de la derecha del símbolo FUSE a salida, y lo cargas en memoria puedes hacer que el error desaparezca.   Curiosamente el error ocurre aunque en la matriz de revisión de pines de entrada contra entrada no debe tener problema.  Asi que ésto es lo curioso.

Para corregir el error has los siguientes pasos:

1.  Abrir el editor de bibliotecas o componentes con el cuarto ícono de izquierda a derecha.
2.  Dentro del Editor de bibliotecas o componentes.  Hacer click en el ícono de seleccionar componente a editar.
3.  Selecciona la biblioteca device
4.  Selecciona el componente FUSE
5.  Has doble click en el pin 2 del símbolo esquemático.  Te debe aparecer un menú de propiedades de pines.
6.  En el área de TIPO ELËCTRICO cambia la propiedad a "Salida".  En vez de "Entrada".
7.  Aprieta ACEPTAR para cerrar el editor de propiedades.
8.  Aprieta el ícono de "Guardar el elemento actual en la bliblioteca cargada actual (Memoria)", es el sexto ícono de izquierda a derecha.   
9.  Te aparecerá un mensaje que dice "El componente FUSE ya exisite, Cambiarlo?" y debes escoger "YES".
Al hacer ésto se modifica la propiedad en el componente en tu diagrama esquemático con la propiedad de Salida en vez de entrada.
10.  Cierra el editor de librerías.  Te aparecerá un mensaje que la biblioteca DEVICE fue modificada, Continuar?,  escoge "YES".
11.  Has click sobre el pin 2 del símbolo FUSE sobre tu diagrama esquemático y debe aparecer la propiedad de TIPO DE PIN cambiadad de "Input" a "Output".

Y con ésto puedes correr el ERC Check y no deben aparecer errores.

Espero ésto te sirva para que puedas continuar tu aprendizaje.

Suerte,


----------



## Serch (Ago 10, 2006)

Lo he corregido de una manera muy tonta. Resulta que me faltaba poner el transformador y ahora no me indica ningun fallo.

Pero lo que me sucede ahora es que el conector de salida (donde tengo los 5V) no me deja unirlos con el ultimo condensador; sim embargo el primero si. Alguna idea?? Te paso el esquema y el pcb generado.

Hay alguna manera de que me cargue SIEMPRE el modulo Gajda (lo llamo así porque se llama así, es donde estan los transformadores y rectificadores) Me refiero a que lo cargue junto con los otros!! Es un coñazo cargarlo en el esquematico y luego en el pcb siempre... no se si me explico.

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 10, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Baje el archivo que enviastes pero es igual al que tenías antes, y no logro ver ningún condensador que no esté conectado.  El PCB no lo encontré en el archivo que enviastes.

Podrías intentar enviarlo nuevamente para ver si puedo ver el problema que tienes?

Saludos,

P@n@


----------



## Serch (Ago 11, 2006)

Lo siento, intentaré pasartelo mañana, ya que estoy de vacaciones y me conecto por un cyber.

Gracias


----------



## Serch (Ago 14, 2006)

Bueno, os paso 3 files, el esquemático, el pcb y la libreria. El pcb...

No me permite añadir la libreria, me pone que la extension lib NO estrá permitida 

Me he dado cuenta que gran parte de mis fracasos eran por la libreria, sobretodo con el puente de diodos. No especifica cuales son los pines de AC y cuales son los de DC, por eso he modificado ese componente, pero no me deja subirlo para que lo veais.

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 14, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Veo que ya has creado buena parte de tu diseño, has avanzado bien.   Te hago unos comentarios.   

1.  No pude ver la asociacion de símbolos con módulos en el diseño, seguramente estaban definidos en el archivo .net del proyecto que no estaba incluído.  En el futuro al pasar proyecto sería bueno que incluyamos el archivo .net.

2.  Veo que en tu tablilla tienes varios componentes que no has conectado.  Por ejemplo el D1, C2, C3, C4.   Veo que el trazo de cobre pasa por ensima de las patas, pero no esta conectado.  Mi recomendación es que cuando hagas el ruteo de cobre, conectes también cada pin del componente antes de seguir al siguiente,  puedes perder conexiones de cobre si no haces ésto.

3.  Veo que no tienes definido el contorno del PCB.   De preferencias deberías crear el contorno del PCB dibujando lineas en la capa de contorno de PCB.   Ésto te puede servir mucho para crear las zonas de cobre de tierra y hacer el relleno de la zona.   Además de referencia cuando hagas la tablilla.

Bueno en general creo que vas muy bien, y no se que más dudas puedas tener?  

Avísanos para ayudarte a lograr el éxito en tus proyectos....

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## Serch (Ago 15, 2006)

Bueno, te paso el archivo .net

En cuanto a tus comentarios, muchas gracias.

1.- Por lo que me comentas de que los componentes NO están conectados, sino que es una pista de cobre que pasa por ellas... pues no se como se hace de otra forma....

2.- Lo del contorno... es para tener gran parte de la placa conectada a masa (x ejemplo no??) Lo modificaré cuando me digas como puedo "conectar" los componentes

Gracias, sigue sacando fallos, es la única manera de aprender.

Gracias

PD1. He metido el modules.lib para que podais ver que he cambiado la asigancion de pines del puente de diodos
PD2. Para Li-ion, NO me deja adjuntar los .net
PD3. No se como adjuntar mas de 1 file en el mismo post


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Para adjuntar un file en un post puedes utilizar un compresor de archivos como el WinZIP,  WinARC o cualquier otro compresor de archivos.

Asi puedes adjuntar todos los archivos  .pro .pcb .net .lib en un solo archivo .zip

1.
La ventaja de conectar los pines es para que el software detecte las conexiones y no te aparezcan errores en el control de reglas de diseño (DRC).

Generalmente cuando acabas el ruteo utilizas el boton DRC que es el 4 de derecha a izquierda para hacer la revisión de distancias entre trazos y de que has conectado todo lo dice el NETLIST.  Cuando le das en el menu "Lista no conectados" te aparecen todos los componentes que deberían estar conectados en trazos, pero que no están conectados.  En tu caso aparecen varios componentes.


Para conectarlos solo tienes que llevar el trazo de un pin a otro pin y dar doble click dentro del comando  de añadir pista o via.   Te puedes ayudar de visualmente con el botón de mostrar líneas aereas que es el sexto ícono en el menú de la izquierda.


2.
Sí por lo general es muy bueno en cualquier diseño tener un contorno de tierra, GND, o común en toda la tablilla que vas a utilizar.   Esto es muy bueno principalmente para hacer tu diseño robusto e inmune a los ruidos eléctricos y electromagnéticos.  También te ayuda en la manufactura de tablillas caseras porque es menos cobre que debe comerse el ácido.  Asi que te recomiendo lo hagas.

Puedes ver un ejemplo de un proyecto que hice utilizando los planos de tierra en todo el diseño, y lo he creado con KICAD, te puede servir de referencia para que veas lo que puedes hacer con tu diseño.   De la siguiente liga bajas el archivo ZIP
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/wfdownloads/viewcat.php?cid=3

dentro del ZIP existe un archivo

kedo_blackfin_audio_codec_GBR_0.3.zip

Contiene los datos de fabricación de la tablilla y puedes verlos con archivo GERBVIEW de kicad o puedes utilizar los PDFs en Adobe Acrobat Viewer.


Me alegro mucho que le heches ganas a tu diseño.  Y pronto vas a tener una fuente bastante buena.    Sigue así...

Te incluyo ejemplo de un pin mal conectado que está en tu diseño, para que veas a que me refiero.


----------



## Serch (Ago 16, 2006)

Ops, pues tienes toda la razón.

Pero ... ahora no puedo borrar las lineas ya que hago zoom y el cursor sube o baja, pero no me cae en la linea. Los enanos me crecen.... y yo que creía que ya lo habia terminado... arggg

Bueno, pues he hecho lo mas facil. Repetir la placa jejeje. Aqui os adjunto un zip con todos los ficheros (creo). También he añadido el device.lib para que vieseis el cambio de los pines en el puente de diodos. A ver si alguien me confirma que está bien...

PD. Sacarme mas fallos!!! Me interesa, no quiero hacer mal la placa... así que sacarme fallos!! Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola Serch, 

Muy buen trabajo...    Solo unos comentarios.

1.   Para borrar trazos o pistas tienes que irte sobre el trazo y con el botón derecho te aparece un menú de opciones.  Allí está la opción de borrar segmentos/pistas/net.  Asi podrías modificar el trazo que desees.  Pero veo que ya tienes 0 errores en conexión.

2.  Vi la modificación de la librería de símbolos en el puente y me parece buena idea.   Solo que recomiendo que la dejes en una librería personal para que no se te olvide que has creado una mejora al símbolo en el futuro.   Buen trabajo.

3.  No veo valores en tu diagrama esquemático para los capacitores electrolíticos.   Te recomiendo los introduzcas para que puedas tener referencias de la corriente máxima que va a generar tu fuente.   Asi podrías hacer más exacto tu diseño.  (opcional)

4.  El plano de tierra está localizado en la capa de cobre y no de componentes.   Creo que si fabricas la tablilla la vas a hacer en una sola cara, asi que te recomiendo que hagas el relleno de cobre en la capa "Componentes".  Recuerda de seleccionar la red de GND justo antes de hacer el relleno.

5.  Te recomiendo que definas el contorno de PCB con línease en la capa de Contorno de PCB.  Así podrías dimensionar la tablilla y darle una vista más profesional. (opcional)

6.  Creo que puedes reducir el tamaño de tu tablilla en un 50%.   Asi con la mísma cantidad de tarjeta de PCB, podrías hacer 2 fuentes.   Pero claro que es una sugerencia.  (opcional)

7.  Los trazos de alimentación te recomiendo que los hagas más grandes.  Mínimo de 1mm.  Pero mientras más grandes mejor para las corrientes altas. (opcional)

8.  En el esquemático te falta el símbolo de GND en el nodo GND del LM7805, siempre es una buena referencia visual. (opcional).

Creo que esos son todos mis comentarios.   Pero está muy bien todo lo que has hecho.  Creo que si quieres ya podrías fabricar la tablilla!!!   

Te recomiendo intentar generar los Gerbers, para que aprendas el proceso.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## Serch (Ago 17, 2006)

1.- Se borrar pistas, lo que pasa es que a veces, el puntero o se pasaba o no llegaba, y tenía que mover la linea hasta que me coincidiera.
2.- Gracias
3.- vaya despiste!!! Ya lo tengo los valores puestos. He grabado el esquemático, tengo que hacer algo (en este punto) en el Netlist o en el pcb??
4.- La creé en la cara de las pistas ya que es allí donde tiene que estar no?? En la cara de componentes no. Uso una placa de 1 sola cara... Si estoy equivocado, dimelo e intento corregirlo.
5.- Como se hace??
6.- Para reducirlo todo, hay algun método?? O tengo que mover uno a uno??
7.- Tienes toda la razón. Pero el problema lo veo como salvo el puente rectificador... para que no tenga que poner ningun puente (para salvar las pistas). Dime como puedo solventar este problema.
8.- No te entiendo. En el esquemático, el pin central pone GND (dentro de LM7805)

Bueno, espero que me ayudes a mejorar esta plaquita.

Gracias!!


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola Serch,

1.  cuando no llegas a las pistas, puedes cambiar el tamaño de la rejilla con el botón derecho, puedes utilizar rejillas muy finas y alli no tendrías problemas con que el puntero no llegue.

3.  No es necesario cambiar ni el netlist ni el PCB, ya que la vía de comunicación es por el atributo de "footprint", si no afectas éste atributo no tendrás que volver a generar nada.


4.  Si te das cuenta todos los trazos los tienes sobre la capa de componentes y el plano lo tienes sobre la capa de cobre, para que salgan en la misma cara.   Sino van a salir en caras separadas.    Puedes visualizarlo mejor si modificas los colores en el menú de preferencias.

5.  Para definir el contorno de PCB escoges la capa de contorno de PCB en el menú superior de íconos.   Luego, escoges "añadir línea polígono o gráfico" de la lísta de íconos de la izquierda.  Trazas el borde de la tablilla, va a aparecer en amarillo con los colores originales.   Luego para hacer las dimensiones puedes utilizar el ícono de Cota.

6.  Lastimosamente se tendría que reducirlo moviendo uno por uno...

7.  Si definitivamente veo el problema que me comentas.   Aunque podrías todavía aumentar el tamaño del trazo a 1 mm y todavía podría caber entre los pines del puente. 

8.  Me refería más bien al símbolo de GND que aparece cuando agregas el ícono de añadir alimentación en el lado izquierdo,  es el triangulito que indica la tierra de tu diagrama esquemático.   Es solo de ayuda visual, no afecta nada tu PCB ni otros detalles.

Ojala y te haya ayudado con los comentarios.   Ya casi estás allí...  Suerte!!!

El P@n@


----------



## usher (Ago 21, 2006)

yo quisiera hacerte una pregunta eduardo ya que tu fuiste el que me dejo la liga del kicad y veo qeu entiendes. el problema es el siguiente, en eeschema sirve para hacer diagramas electronicos pues bien yo me puse ayer noxe hacer un esquema para ser exactos comprobador de cuarzos con dos transistores el cual lo hice en el programa y la duda que tengo es que no se poner los valores de las resistencias, condensadores, diodos (poner cual es)y transistores a y por supuesto el valor del cuarzo, otro problemilla que me dio es cuando le doy hacer el control de reglas electricas (ERC) me da dos fallos señalados con las flexitas aquellas verdes y me señala dos puntos el del tierra y el de corriente y la verdad cuando le doy a escribir informe de ERC me da un error no se cual es si quieres lo puedo poner a ver si te suena, de todas formas donde se puede leer un informe de ERC en el block de notas?? por ejemplo?

saludos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola usher,

**Valores visibles**
Todos los valores que quieres que aparezcan en el diagrama esquemático los puedes configurar como atributos visibles del símbolo que estás utilizando,  por lo general las librerías que vienen con el programa traen varios atributos visibles, la referencia y el valor solo los modificas y ya puedes incluir valores a los componentes.

Si das doble click en el componente aparecen las propiedades del componente y en la pestaña de campos puedes agregar más atributos y hacerlos visibles.

**ERC**
Cuando quieres hacer la revisión de ERC, las fallas las puedes revisar si generas el archivo de reporte, activando la pestaña de escribir informe de ERC.  El archivo lo puedes ver en cualquier editor de textos, como el notepad.

También puedes ver punto por punto los errores dando un click sobre la flecha verde y aparece en la línea de estatus en la parte baja de la pantalla, el detalle del error.

Si sigues teniendo errores avísanos, puedes enviar los archivos del proyecto como referencia para ayudarte mejor.

Saludos y suerte en tu aprendizaje.


----------



## usher (Ago 21, 2006)

bueno pues hay va mi esquema para la realizacion del circuito lo miras, bueno ya esta arreglado ya no tengo problemas y me da 0 errores de todas formas te subo el circuito y me dices que tal a ver como va ok??

saludos y gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 21, 2006)

Hola usher,

Creo que vas muy bien en tu diseño del diagrama.  Me alegro que te sirva para tus diseños.

Tengo unos comentarios para que lo mejores:

1. En donde tienes localizados los LEDs, tienes dos LEDs en vez de uno solo,  debes eliminar uno y solo dejar un LED.   Te envío la foto del área de error, puedes ver que hay 2 LEDs en vez de uno

2.  No es necesario que agregues nodos de conexión en los pines de los símbolos, solo con la conexión a pines es suficiente.  Puedes eliminar la conexiión, es la que hace que el cuadro se vea relleno de verde, solo con una conexión directa a la pata es suficiente.  Puedes ver por ejemplo en el capacitor C1 tienes una pata conectada directa y otra con un nodo de conexión extra.  Puedes eliminar el nodo de conexión extra

3. El cristal XTAL 1 tiene un nodo cerca que no está conectado, por ésto se ve un cuadrito en la pata del pin, debes eliminar ésta conexión, haciendo nuevamente la conexión del pin superior,  o moviendo un poco el componente, te incluyo la foto del error.

4.  Elimina todas las conexiones extras de nodos que tengas sin conectar, te incluyo un ejemplo, pero he contado hasta 22 nodos de conexión que no ocupas.  Solo te muestro 1.  Ésto creo que es solo visual.

Bueno espero te sirvan los comentarios y ya casi estás listo para darle a la transferencia de partes al PCB.


----------



## usher (Ago 21, 2006)

Gracias Eduardo eres un as, ya he hecho todo lo que me has dicho y tenías razón y no me he dado cuenta se veia todo muy verde jeje, ahora viene el paso mas dificil, pasar del esquema al pcb a ver si me leo las recomendaciones que le diste a otro miembro y asi aprendo, gracias de nuevo y estaremos en contacto

Usher, me da vergüenza ya que pregunto mucho la verdad pero es que tengo otra duda : en mi circuito he utilizado dos 2n2222 y la verdad no se que encapsulado tiene en el Kicad, esa es una y la siguiente es: que footprints tiene una batería (se entiende por batería una pila convencional de 9V) Lo pregunto porque es lo unico que me falta para asociar el componente con la footprints para luego hacer el pcb

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola usher,

Para el empaquetado del 2n2222, si utilizas componentes con patas largas o "Trough Hole", generalmente hay de dos tipos el TO-39 o el TO-19.  Debes buscar en la tienda cual de los dos es el que puedes conseguir en tu tienda de electronica.  Uno es de más o menos 10mm de diámetro y el otro de 6mm.

De las librerias generales del Kicad puedes ver que existen componentes para el TO18BCBE y el TO39EBC.  Puedes utilizar alguno de esos.

Para el conector de Batería por lo general venden un conectorcito con cables, los cables los puedes soldar directamente o utilizar un conector.  Te recomiendo el conector que utilizo usher, 2PIN_6mm si puedes conseguir esos conectores en tu tienda de electroncia asi podrias conectar facilmente una fuente.

Te incluyo unas imagenes


----------



## usher (Ago 22, 2006)

ok los que tengo son de 6 mm y ya se de que conector me hablas la verdad muxas gracias por todo y si tienes alguna duda que te pueda solucionar ya sabes no dudes en comentarmela, de todas formas tengo que ir a zgz a comprar los componentes, tengo pero para hacer pruebas y no los puedo utilizar.

bueno lo dixo muxas gracias y cualquier cosa me escribes un sms 
saludos


----------



## Serch (Ago 22, 2006)

Perdona por el retraso, pero como estoy de vacaciones no tengo internet...

Bueno, siguiendo tus indicaciones, he repetido la placa, sin la zona de GND porque no me aclaro. No se en qué capa ponerlo!!!

Me puedes explicarlo otra vez?? Como puedes ver esta vez, he creado las cotas, es una buena herramienta!! Pero claro, supongo que esto lo debería de haber hecho antes de hacer la placa...

Gracias


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 23, 2006)

hola Serch,

Ya se ve muy profesional tu tablilla.  Ya casi lo logras.  Estas muy cerca...

Para hacer el relleno de cobre, 

1-  escoge la capa de "COMP." en los íconos de arriba.

2-  Escoge el icono añadir zona del lado izquierdo.

3-  Dibuja el contorno de la zona sobre el borde del PCB.   Debes ver un contorno de color rojo, igual que los trazos.

4.  Con el boton resaltar red escoge de lado izquierdo, escoge resaltar la red de GND, que va conectada al LM7805.

5.  Escoge nuevamente añadir zona y con el boton derecho del mouse en cualquier area dentro de la zona que hicistes ejecuta el comando de llenar zona.

6.  En las opciones te recomiendo escoger la rejilla más pequeña de 0.127.  Escoge el zone clearence value que desees, te recomiendo para tu tablilla a lo mejor 1 mm.   El pad options térmico y la direccion de zonas de contorno "Cualquiera".  Y le das al boton de relleno.

Al final vas a tener una capa de cobre sobre la capa COMP. y se va a ver similar al siguiente dibujo.  Puedes también agregarle trazos al plano para el pin grande del regulador, asi el regulador puede disipar calor con el cobre de la placa, pero será un poco más dificil de soldarlo a mano.

Espero te sirva


----------



## Serch (Ago 23, 2006)

OK. Ya lo tengo como me has indicado. Pero ahora me salen unas cuantas dudas mas. Que pesado que soy!!!!

He estado pensando y .... hemos hecho el grosor de las pistas a 1 mm, pero que pasa con los pines?? (no se como se llama exactamente) Las "islas" donde soldamos.... son pequeñas?? No deberiamos hacerlas tambien un poco mas grande?? He visto que normalmente hay dos tipos de pines, uno pequeño y otro mas grande (me refiero al diametro donde soldaremos).

Lo de resaltar la linea del negativo, para que es?? 

Para poner un disipador de calor al regulador, me lo puedes explicar??

Y por último, me gustaría señalar en la placa (en el 2º conector) cual es el + y cual es el -. Como lo puedo hacer??

Gracias

PD. Te paso el pcb para que lo veas.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 24, 2006)

Hola serch,

No creo que sea necesario hacer más grandes los pines,  no creo que te vaya a dar problemas al soldarlo.  A lo mejor necesitará un poco más de claro, pero si agrandas más los pines, necesitarás más calor todavía.

Lo de resaltar el negativo es para que el plano de cobre cubra los pines del negativo y toda la tierra esté conectada al negativo, como la foto del ejemplo que te dí.   Es buena práctica para eliminar ruidos.  Di lo fabricas casero, tienes que tener cuidado con los cortos, te recomiendo que al final de la construccion utilices algun protector para evitar la oxidación del cobre.   puede ser laca o algo así.  En un PCB de fábrica se cubre con una capa que se llama Solder Mask.

Para ponerle las polaridades, puedes crear módulos con signos de "+" y "-"  dibujados con cobre y montarlos sobre la misma capa de que tienes los trazos.  Asi se quedará en el PCB, una vez pases el ácido.

Suerte


----------



## Serch (Ago 24, 2006)

Si, lo voy a hacer yo la placa.

Me puedes decir como puedo hacer para poner un disipador de calor??

Gracias

PD. Para poner los signos + y - como modifico esos modulos?? Te refieres a modificar, en vez las propiedades del conector, el dibujo??


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 25, 2006)

Hola Serch,

Hay muchas variedades de disipadores de calor, busca en tu tienda de electrónica que opciones tienes.

Algunos por ejemplo se montan sobre el empaquedado presionandolo.  Hay otros que necesitas hacer un agujero en el PCB para agarrarlo con un tornillo.  Ahora si que depende de las opciones que tengas.   

Otra idea es que escojas un regulador del tipo "Low Drop" como el LM317 que se calienta menos, porque consume menos, pero necesitarías utilizar un capacitor de salida especial porque sería de baja impedancia.  Pero bueno, necesitas saber que puedes encontrar.  


Para crear el "+" y "-" no es en las propiedades del conector.  Te recomiendo irte a la opcion de "Abrir editor de modulos" en los iconos de arriba.  Seleccionas una librería de trabajo,  dibujas en con trazos de cobre un símbolo de "+" y otro de "-", y los guardas con un nombre. y sales del editor.
Luego cuando quieras "añadir módulo" con el icono de la derecha deben aparecer los modulos que creastes.


----------



## usher (Ago 30, 2006)

hola eduardo.


tengo un problema con el kicad y es el siguiente:

en eeschema estoy haciendo otro esquema quisiera poner un potenciometro y si lo e encontrado y puesto pero como son normalmente tres patillas en el componente en la realidad y en el esquema solo son dos y la tercera que cruza pero no puedo sacar una linea de union de la tercera ya que no me deja, sabes tu como solucionar eso?

saludos y espero contestacion


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ago 30, 2006)

Hola usher,

Muchas veces los símbolos que vienen en las librerías generales no satisfacen nuestros requerimientos.   Y lo mejor es crear un símbolo nuevo con la opción que ocupas.

Si por ejemplo el símbolo que utilizas tienen 2 pines y el componente que tienes es de tres, necesistas tener un símbolo con 3 pines.

Así que te recomiendo que modifiques el símbolo y le agregues el pin que necesitas.

Espero te sirva la información.

Saludos,


----------



## eu (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Estoy siguiente este hilo y tomo buena nota para poder aplicarlo en el proyecto que tengo en marcha. 
Mi proyecto está en la fase de diseño de esquema. A la hora de pasarle la opción "Realizar cheque ERC" me da 5 error de conexión. Bueno.... pues nada..... ha solucionar el problema, pero no tengo hue....o de conseguir la unión. Por ejemplo, me da falta de unión con el signo de masa (GND), para solucionar muevo el mencionado signo, cambio el tamaño de la rejilla, borro y vuelvo a trazar la línea de unión, añado punto de unión...... y que no hay forma de que se quite el error. ¿Me podeis dar alguna idea de lo que me puede estar pasando? llevo horas intentando solucionarlo. ¿Que pasaría si mantengo los errores de conexión y sigo con la elaboración del proyecto?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 1, 2006)

Hola eu,

Me alegro que también te animes a utilizar el programa...    

Sobre los errores de ERC, cuando entras a las opciones de chequeo de ERC existe una pestaña que tiene las opciones del chequeo,  de ésta lista puedes eliminar errores que consideres que no son necesarios, asi tendrás menos errores en el diseño.

Por lo general existen errores que se dan por las propiedades de los pines definidas incorrectas en los símbolos, o por la matriz de revisión está creando errores de más.

No es necesario que corrijas todos los errores,   verdaderamente son como una ayuda para que no equivoques en las conexiones de las redes.  Te recomiendo que revises muy bien las conexiones y si consideras que es correcto, puedes 

1.  eliminar la revision de la matriz  o
2.  corregir el símbolo si está incorrecta la propiedad del pin
3.  ignorar el error y continuar.

Espero te sirva la información...   Mucho éxito en tu diseño.

Saludos,


----------



## eu (Sep 1, 2006)

Hola Eduardo.
Esta mañana nada más despertarme, me puse con mi diseño y como el día anterior acabé tan alto de los errores de conexión hice borrón y cuenta nueva. He empezado de nuevo y de 5 errores se me han quedado en 2. 
A continuación los transquivo:

===
ERC control (1/9/2006-18:08:16)

***** Hoja 1 (Raíz)
ERC: Warning Pin power_in not driven (Net 10) (X= 4,100 pulgadas, Y= 2,925 pulgadas
ERC: Warning Pin power_in not driven (Net 1) (X= 6,000 pulgadas, Y= 2,200 pulgadas

 >> Errores ERC: 2
===

Un volcado de pantalla del proyecto se puede ver en el fichero adjunto.

Creo que el informe de error dice que los Pin no tienen alimentacion, si es asi, y biendo el volcado de pantalla del esquema, no lo entiendo, ya que los Pines marcados con error estan conectados.

Me gustaria que me dieras tu opión.

Mañana empezaré con la confección de la placa y miraré con especial interes los dos pines que tienen error, ya te contare.

Saludos.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 2, 2006)

Hola eu,

Lastimosamente con la información que me presentas en el documento no puedo ver el detalle de los símbolos.

La proxima vez sería mejor que enviaras el archivo .sch o todos los archivos del proyecto comprimidos en un archivo zip o similar.

Por lo que puedo ver el error es un error común que suscede con los pines de alimentación.  
CAUSA:  los pines de alimentación no son definidos como alimentación de porque el programa no sabe que son de alimentación, 
Correccion:  Existen unas banderas para indicarle al programa que indican que los nodos son de conexión a la alimentación, se llaman PWR_FLAG.  Al incluirlas en tu diseño puedes inidcarle al programa que ésos pines son de alimentación.

Sugerencia:  Puedes incluir en el nodo de alimentación un punto de prueba de +BAT  que lo puedes obtener con el ícono de la izquierda que indica añadir conexión.   Incluye un punto conectado a la señal positiva de alimentación y en también incluyele una bandera de alimentación.   La bandera de alimentación la obtienes con PWR_FLAG también dentro de añadir conexión.
También le debes añadir un PWR_FLAG a los pines de tierra.

Ve el ejemplo de las conexiones de los PWR_FLAG.

Espero que te sirva la información...


----------



## eu (Sep 2, 2006)

Buenas, por supuesto que me sirve tu información. Mañana la pondré en práctica y ya te contaré. Hoy he estado en Pcbnew incorporando los componentes, eso de colocarlos de forma que las líneas de unión se crucen lo menos posible, tiene un parecido a los puzles. Me ha ido bien, lo he dejado listo para que mañana tempranito me ponga con lo de  “Añadir Pista o Vía”. Por cierto, los pines que tenian error de alimentación aparecen bien conectados en el sub-programa Pcbnew. He sacado por impresora este hilo, para poder leerlo con detenimiento, y no me queda muy claro lo de las "Capas de Trabajo". En la capa de componentes, está claro que lo que tengo que poner son los componentes y en la capa "Contorno Pcb" trazar el límite de la placa, pero en la capa de cobre ¿que debo de hacer?. A simple vista, no se observan cambios cuando se pasa de una capa a otra ¿?.

He descargado tu archivo kedo_blackfin_audio_codec_GBR:0.3.zip para ver el detalle del contorno de tierra. Con lo visto en el mencionado fichero y con la explicación dada en este hilo, intentaré ponerlo en practica en mi proyecto, ya te contaré como me ha ido. Gracias y hasta la próxima.

Hola Eduardo. He puesto en práctica tu consejo sobre "la bandera de alimentación" y ya no me salen errores.  Revisando de nuevo el hilo he leido la siguiente contestación que le hiciste a Serch : “Sobre el encapsulado, en el programa CVPCB puedes hacer click en el icono de visualización/impresión de la documentación de los módulos (patillaje.pdf) y se va a abrir un documento footprint.pdf.” He ido ha hacer una consulta en mi programa y me dice que no encuentra el fichero, me da el siguiente mensaje de error: “Archivo Doc C:\Archivos de programa\Kicad\held\es\pcbnew\footprints.pdf no encontrado”. Con la herramienta buscar de Windows, he hecho una busqueda de todos los ficheros PDF que tengo en disco y no me encuentra ninguno en la carpeta de instalación del programa Kicad. Si no es mucho pedir, me gustaria que me enviaras el/los ficheros PDF que no se por que no  tengo (patillaje.pdf, ....).

He estado añadiendo pistas a mi proyecto,    ¡y yo que me creía que esto era fácil! pensaba que sólo había que unir pines y encima el programa que dice cuales   . Me he quedado bloqueado. Te adjunto fichero ZIP con el proyecto para que seas tan amable de darme tu opinión sobre los siguientes temas :
1. Los terminales 8 y 4 del circuito integrado 555 van unidos, ¿cómo lo consigo? ¿probablemente con un puente?, si es así ¿Cómo?
2. Como podrás observar los pines de masa los he dejado sin conectar para hacer el contorno de tierra. ¿Correcto?.

Nuevos Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 3, 2006)

Hola eu,

estoy abriendo los archivos y me parece que te faltó incluir una librería de varios.lib que creaste con una modificación del símbolo para el LM555. Si me la puedes subir te lo agradecería... He dedicado un tiempo pequeño para revisar tu diseño, y creo que vas muy bien. Sobre las preguntas tengo los siguientes comentarios :

1.  Para la conexión del pin 4 con el 8 probablemente vas a necesitar un jumper, al menos que sacrifiques otras señales.   El jumper lo puedes crear con una resistencia de 0 ohms o con el símbolo esquemático de JUMPER y le asignas un modulo como el SIL-2.  Otra opción es que introduzcas 2 puntos de pruebta TSTPNT y soldes cables de un lado a otro.  A mi me gusta más la resitencia de 0 ohms, pero depende de ti.

2.  Es correcto dejar los pines de masa sin conectar, solamente al final cuando hagas el relleno de la zona de tierra o masa, asegurate que todos los pines se conecten unos con otros,  pues puedes tener islas que causan que no se conecten los pines de tierra.  Mucho cuidado.

3.  Sobre el diagrama esquemático, si me puedes explicar la salida del conector al motor, pues no entiendo porque conectas el drenador del FET al pin negativo del motor, dejando solamente el diodo para la alimentación positiva.   Lo único que se me ocurre es que tu motor tiene una alimentación ide energía independiente y solamente estás utilizando el circuito para hacer transiciones ?   Bueno esa es una duda más bien personal, no tienes que contestarla!!!  

4.  PAra la documentación de los módulos necesitas bajar el otro archivo de documentación, puedes visitar la liga que he incluido en el sitio de KEDO  http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=12 
Cuando bajas el archivo de documentación de componentes puedes ver que viene el archivo que te hace falta y por podrías eliminar el error.

Creo que éstos son todos los comentarios por el momento, sé que no es fácil el primer proyecto, pero luego que terminas uno ya el segundo va a ser mucho más sencillo.  Ojalá te sirva lo que aprendes para tus proyectos exitosos. Cualquier duda avísame. Saludos. El P@n@


----------



## eu (Sep 3, 2006)

Buenas. En la librería "varios" solo hay un componente y no lo he utilizado en el proyecto, de todos formas te la envio. También te envio la "linear" porque al componente 555 le he modificado la ubicación de los pines.

Hola Eduardo :

Comentario al punto 1 de tu respuesta:
Ok. Gracias por la idea. Ya tengo localizados y vistos el símbolo esquemático del JUMPER y el encapsulado SIL-2 para ponerlo en práctica la próxima vez que me ponga con el proyecto (ya se acabaron las vacaciones y el tiempo libre es menor). Lo de introducir 2 puntos de prueba TSTPNT no se lo que es, pero no te preocupes, con la opción anterior soluciono el problema, no quiero abusar de tu amabilidad.

Comentario al punto 2 de tu respuesta
No se, creo que lo del contorno de tierra va a ser mas complicado que unir todas las masas. Ya veré cuando llege el momento.

Comentario al punto 3 de tu respuesta:
Mis conocimientos de electrónica son muy bajos, estoy empezando ahora. El esquema lo he sacado de Internet y se denomina “Control de velocidad PWM para motor de CC”. El motor va conectado directamente al conector 2, sin recibir alimentación de otro lado. Si ves que el diagrama esquemático no es correcto, me lo dices y no sigo con el diseño de la tablilla, ya buscaré otro esquema.
La dirección donde puedes ver el esquema es la siguiente: Control de velocidad PWM para motor de CC

Comentario al punto 4 de tu respuesta :
He descargado el archivo “doc_components-2006-06-26.zip” que contiene la documentación de los módulos y su contenido lo he copiado en la carpeta library del directorio de instalación de KiCad. Con esto consigo que en la opción de edición de librería “Libedit”, al pulsar el icono denominado “documents” se me habrá el fichero PDF del componente que tengo en pantalla.
No he visto el fichero “footprints.pdf” para poder copiarlo en la dirección C:\Archivos de programa\Kicad\held\es\pcbnew\footprints.pd.

En un mensaje anterior te hice la consulta siguiente:
“He sacado por impresora este hilo, para poder leerlo con detenimiento, y no me queda muy claro lo de las "Capas de Trabajo". En la capa de componentes, está claro que lo que tengo que poner son los componentes y en la capa "Contorno Pcb" trazar el límite de la placa, pero en la capa de cobre ¿que debo de hacer?. A simple vista, no se observan cambios cuando se pasa de una capa a otra ¿?”.
¿ Me podrías hacer algún comentario al respecto ? Saludos.


----------



## Serch (Sep 11, 2006)

Gracias Edu. Ya lo tengo funcionando jejeje

Pero una cosa.

Como sabes, mi esquema era muy simple. Hay algun soft que me permita ver la diferencia de la forma de onda obtenida al quitar/cambiar condensadores?? No se si me explico, de electronica voy mal, y ese esquema lo saque de una page, pero yo queria saber que pasa si quito este condensador o este otro, como afecta a la onda resultante...

Gracias


----------



## PrStff (Sep 11, 2006)

Saludos a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y en el uso del Kicad. Tengo una consulta, estoy haciendo una fuente de voltaje regulable (usando el LM317 y LM337), usando un transformador con toma central en el secundario (24-0-24 /// 2A). Mi pregunta es como indico en el esquematico que los terminales del primario van al "enchufe" (tomacorrientes, 110v, como deseen llamarlo)? Es tambien con un PWR_FLAG? Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## eu (Sep 15, 2006)

Hola.
eduardo.bonilla, te doy las gracias por toda la ayuda que me has prestado. Ya terminé el diseño de mi circuito, ahora estoy en la fase de pasarlo a la placa de cobre. G R A C I A S.

PrStff, como te habras dado cuenta en mis participaciones, yo soy novato en el tema de la electrónica y en el manejo del programa KiCad, por lo tanto, no te puedo ayudar.


Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Sep 20, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Una disculpa primeramente por dejar olvidado el tema por un tiempo.  He andando de viaje y no he podido entrar a la internet como quisiera.

Hola eu, me alegro que hayas terminado tu diseño, si tienes más dudas avísanos para intentar ayudarte. 

El otro día conteste a tus preguntas pero se perdio el mensaje cuando le di enviar, asi que te escribo nuevamente por is no has resuleto tus dudas.

Principalmente sobre el Punto 3 que es la alimentación de tu circuito, hay una diferencia con el circuito que muestras en la página y es que principalmente tienes que conectar la alimentación al positivo del Motor,  En el ultimo diagrama que incluistes no estaban conectados.  Aunque los puedes conectar externamente.

Sobre el punto 4 te incluyo el archivo de footprints.pdf.  Me imagino que ya lo has encontrado, pero por si acaso no.

Sobre las capas de trabajo, por lo general la capa de componentes (que a mi me gusta llamarle Top) es la que activas para poner los componentes,  la capa de Copper (que le llamo bottom) es la que activas para hacer los trazos.  
En una tablilla de componentes con patitas (through hole) los componentes se ensamblan de un lado y se soldan del otro lado.   Por eso la diferenciacion entre cobre y componentes.  En la configuracion de colores por default la cuando haces trazos o conexiones en la capa de cobre se ven en verde y si haces en la capa de componentes se ven en rojo.   Son dos capas distintas y si utilizas las dos es para hacer PCBs de doble lado.

Ojala y la información te sirva.

 Hola Serch,

Me alegro que tengas funcionando ya tu diseño, sobre tu pregunta,  realmente los capacitores tienen muchas funciones, y no se exactamente a que funcion te refieres de las que realiza el capacitor.

Puede asumir que te refieres a la oscilación que se presenta en un circuito de regulador de voltaje.   De mi experiencia te puedo decir que por lo general no utilizo las fórmulas matemáticas que existen para deducir la oscilación o "Ripple" en un regulador de voltaje.   Aunque lo puedes simular también con el Pspice o otro simulador.   Realmente la oscilación va a depender de la carga que conectes al regulador.

Si la carga que conectas tiene muchas transiciones (o manejas frecuencias altas o pulsos digitales de mucha corriente como motores o señales de transmisión de datos), necesitaras un buen capacitor para soportar la carga.
Si no tienes idea de la carga, ni de las transiciones mi recomendacion es que lo hagas con practicamente con un osciloscopio.

Para medir la oscilacion de una funente de directa, puedes poner el osciloscopio en señal de voltaje alterno y ver la salida del regulador,  veras una onda senoidal o ruido con cierta amplitud.  Mientras más grande sea la amplitud de la oscilacion tendras variaciones en la salida de tu regulador de directa.   Mi recomendación es que agregues capacitors de diferentes valores para minimizar el voltaje de oscilación que vez en la salida de alterna.   Si quitas el capacitor verás que la onda de oscilación aumenta su amplitud.

La forma de calcularlo viene en los libros de electrónica, y generalmente te lo explican con diodos zenner.   Pero ya cuando utilizas reguladores depende del regulador que utilices y la carga, pero lo debes poder calcular con el analisis de frecuencia.

Hola PrStff,

Tambien puedes indicar los pines que van al enchufe como PWR_FLG.  Te va a servir para eliminar los errores de DRC.


Sería bueno que subieran sus diseños terminados a algun sitio para que sirvan de referencia para los demás y puedan recibir ideas de cómo mejorarlos en el futuro.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## juan cb (Jul 6, 2009)

hola a todos ,veo que estan en el tema del kicad ,yo lo baje hace poco y estoy aprendiendo a usarlo,pero no se como agregar componentes,el que baje es del 2009 y el pdf que me vino es del 2005 y no puedo encontrar los comandos alguien sabe como agregar,saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2009)

Para agregarlos tenes que usar el editor de componentes. Allí los podés dibujar o importar cualquiera (hay un sitio de internet que te permite crearlos llenando unas planillas y luego te dá el archivo listo para usarlo) y agregarlos a la biblioteca que tenes abierta o crear una biblioteca nueva y agregarlos allí. Esto se hace con los dos o tres íconos mas a la izquierda de la barra de herramientas del editor de componentes.

Lamento no tenerlo instalado en la máquina que estoy usando ahora para graficarte mejor el proceso, pero aunque parece enredado es bastante simple.

Saludos!


----------



## juan cb (Jul 9, 2009)

buenisimo ezavalla,mire tanto como hacerlo que con que con la explicacion que me diste parece que voy a poder agregarlos ,si podes pasame el nombre del sitio asi los bajo desde ahi y queda mas completa,saludos y gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

juan cb dijo:
			
		

> buenisimo ezavalla,mire tanto como hacerlo que con que con la explicacion que me diste parece que voy a poder agregarlos ,si podes pasame el nombre del sitio asi los bajo desde ahi y queda mas completa,saludos y gracias



OK.
Acá tenes un tutorial en español: http://www.aclibre.org/archives/KiCad-es.pdf
Acá hay biliotecas ya armadas: http://kicadlib.org/
Acá hay apara generar componentes on-line: http://kicad.rohrbacher.net/quicklib.php

Saludos!


----------



## juan cb (Jul 9, 2009)

que grande con esto tengo para un rato largo y ahora lo dificil aorender a usarlo bien jejeje...bueno gracias otra vez y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2009)

juan cb dijo:
			
		

> *que grande con esto tengo para un rato largo* y ahora lo dificil aorender a usarlo bien jejeje...bueno gracias otra vez y saludos



Espero que te entretengas. Es un programa excelente, aunque algunas cosas son medio complicadas hasta que las haces una vez.

Fijate acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/172778/
El PCB está hechos con el Kicad, lo mismo que las vistas 3D...todo...

Saludos!


----------



## juan cb (Jul 9, 2009)

te felicito que bien te quedo,me parece que te lo voy a copiar y lo pongo en mi equipo jejeje,muy bueno mi intensión es que me queden asi de bien ,me voy a poner a practicar a ver que pasa,ya estoy cansado de dibujar y cuando tenga algo lo posteo a ver que opinan,bueno saludos y gracias por los datos


----------



## TyM (Feb 16, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Estoy aprendiendo el funcionamiento de KiCAD (creo que este programa es muy bueno) y por mas que leo el manual, no se como cambiar la anchura de las pistas del la PCB, bien sea en un rutado manual o en uno automatico, ¿ alguien me puede decir como cambiar la citada anchura ?, muchas gracias.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## franzis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola quería hacer una cuestión sobre el Kicad ya que el manual que viene "de serie" esta muy bien para aprender al principio pero es limitado.
Quiero editar mis propias footprints, hay un manual que explique esto? O alguien que lo sepa y tenga las ganas y la paciencia de ponerlo aqui?

Voy a poner mi ejemplo particular para que se sepa que es lo que quiero: 
cojo un led y en el CVpcb están estas opciones: 3mm, 5mm, 0603, 0805,1206 y LEDV.

Como no hay ningun led 3528 (el que necesito para mi circuito)  me voy al editor del eesquema y abro el led, le doy al boton de propiedades del componente y en la ultima pestaña "filtro módulos" me deja añadir opciones pero no editarlas (vamos, ponerle el nombre y ya está) y a pesar de guardarlas luego no están en el CVpcb.

¿Que hago?



TyM dijo:


> Hola a tod@s.
> 
> Estoy aprendiendo el funcionamiento de KiCAD (creo que este programa es muy bueno) y por mas que leo el manual, no se como cambiar la anchura de las pistas del la PCB, bien sea en un rutado manual o en uno automatico, ¿ alguien me puede decir como cambiar la citada anchura ?, muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos para tod@s.



Hola, acabo de leer tu comentario tras publicar el mío. En la pestaña "dimensiones" eliges "pistas y vias" y alli eliges el ancho a tu gusto.
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## TyM (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola a todos. Gracias por tu respuesta Franzis, ya he encontrado el porque no puedo cambiar el ancho de pista, hace algo mas de una semana que conozco el fantastico y economico KiCAD y he probado las versiones RC1, RC3 y RC3a de febrero de 2010 y en ninguna aparece la opción "Pistas y Vias" en el menu Preferencias->Dimensiones (supongo que sera un error de version beta). He probado la ultima version del 2009 y por supuesto si tiene esta opción. Usare esta version del 2009 hasta que la nueva funcione bien.

Por mas que conozco este programa mas pienso que es fantastico y ademas es muy muy economico. Gracias gentes de KiCAD por este gran trabajo tan desinteresado. A tu pregunta y si no he entendido mal y apesar de no conocer bien KiCAD (de momento), creo que tu puedes crear en el editor de módulos de Pcbnew el LED "fisico" que necesitas (es muy facil) y asociarlo en Cvpcb a tu esquema de EeSchema, creo yo. Si no estoy en lo cierto, que alguien me rectifique, por favor.

Saludos para todos.

Pedon, pedon, pedon...... he metido la pata bien metida. !! SI esta la opción para crear una lista de anchos de pista en el KiCAD de 2010, lo que ocurre es que esta en la opción : Design Rules : Design Rules Global, siento la metedura de pata.


----------



## franzis (Feb 22, 2010)

La verdad que si, que hacer tu propia huella es fácil, lo que no es tan fácil es asociarla (no me sale en el cvpcb a pesar de guardarla) así que lo que he hecho ha sido editar una huella ya existente con mis propias dimensiones y elijo esa luego


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro. He estado leyendo el foro y me lei todos los posts y no encontré mi problema.

El problema surge cuando quiero usar un regulador. el LM7805 por ejemplo. Hago todo sin problemas desde el schematic pero cuando estoy en el PCBnew, no me lo autorutea y tengo que deshabilitar el DRC para poder conectar los pines del regulador. 

Alguien le pasó lo mismo o me podría ayudar??
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2010)

Igual no le has definido la huella, ose que encapsulado quieres, ten en cuenta que 7805 hay en TO92, TO3 y TO220 que yo sepa, puede que alguna mas.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola Scooter, gracias por la pronta respuesta!!
Huella???a que te referis con huella?? el encapsulado que elegí es un TO220V

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2010)

A eso es a lo que me refiero.
Entonces hay que mirar como están definidos los pines, ahora que recuerdo en el encapsulado (huella o footprint) creo que los pines son 1, 2, 3 pero en el componente del esquema son IN, GND y OUT o algo así. Hay que editar uno de los dos componentes (el del pcb o el del sch) y ponerlos iguales.
Si editas el del pcb haz uno nuevo que se llame 78xx-v, por ejemplo para no perder el to220 "normal".


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 14, 2010)

Buenisimo!! gracias!! yo sabía que era por ahí pero no le encontraba la vuelta.

En realidad sigo sin encontrarsela, jaaja. El problema es que hago un modulo nuevo a partir del modulo ya existente. Cambio los nombre de las isletas y después?? Me podrías explicar como hacerlo???

muchisimas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2010)

Tienes que ponerles nombres coincidentes con los del componente del esquema.
Luego eliges ese componente como footprint y se supone que funcionará. Cuidado porque seguramente será "case sensitive" osea que el mismo nombre con las mismas mayúsculas y minúsculas.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 14, 2010)

okok, entendido, voy a intentarlo. Cualquier cosa vuelvo a molestarte. Gracias por tu tiempo scooter. 
Un abrazo!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2010)

Pero lo que tienes que editar/crear es el componente de la librería, no el que ya tienes puesto en el pcb.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno, he logrado editar y guardar mi propio 78xx-v como me dijiste. El cvpcb me lo reconoce y demás. Ahora, el pcbnew, cuando le pongo que lea la netlist me tira el siguiente error:

Component [U2]: footprint <78xx-v> not found

que puedo hacer??


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2010)

Pues no encuentra el archivo, a ver si lo has guardado en otra carpeta, no has puesto bien el nombre del archivo o alguna tontería así.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 15, 2010)

Bueno gente. lo logré. Fialmente, luego de meter la pata mucho, jajajaaja. lo logré.
Aca les dejo por si las dudas un pequeño tutorial de los pasos que hice. Por favor, si alguno está mal o algo avisenme!! 

Gracias de nuevo!!!!

Hacer tu propio 78xxV

1) Abrir el editor de Modulos
2) Seleccionar la biblioteca de trabajo "Discret"
3) Abrir modulo a partir de una biblioteca
4) Seleccionar TO220_VERT
5) Editar los pads, En "N° de isleta" cambiar el número por VI, VO o GND
6) Cuando terminas de editar las iletas, haces clic derecho sobre el modulo y clic en "editar modulo"
7) En el sector "Campos" haces clic en "Editar campo"
8) En el campo de "Referancia" Colocas el nombre con el que vas a llamar a tu nuevo modulo
9) Para finalizar, pones "Guardar modulo en la bliblioteca dde trabajo" y le pones el mismo nombre que pusiste en el paso (8)

Listo!!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2010)

Pues ánimo, todos los programas necesitan un periodo de adaptación.
Estás en el camino.


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola buen dia! Me surgio un nuevo problemita. Le he dado vueltas y vueltas y no lo logro sacar...

Mi problema es con el tema de las areas. Al hacer un plano de tierra y rellenar, me queda un espacio sin rellenar. Esto es porque en un lugar las pistas estan muy juntas y es como que de ahi para adelante no las rellena. Como puedo hacer para rellenar un area que no tiene pistas ni isletas y ademas esta adentro de otra area???

Muchas gracias por la paciencia!!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

¿No vale poniendo otra área?


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 17, 2010)

No che, una es porque no tenes ningun pad o isleta dentro de ese area para usarlo como plano de tierra o de lo que sea. 
Salta este error:  

Error : you must choose a net name

Y segundo, ponele que si le meto una isleta o algo. Me dice lo siguiente:

DRC error: this start point is inside or too close an other area

jejejeje, por eso la duda  :/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2010)

Y por que no posteás una imagen de como te ha quedado el trazado?
Y otra de las opciones que legiste para la zona?


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 17, 2010)

Ahi va, elegi termico para el area


----------



## Scooter (Ago 17, 2010)

Arquea un poco la pista que sale de C4 y pasa junto al pad de D4


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2010)

Y...el único pad de contacto posible con la zona que has trazado es el pad 3 de U1. Fijate en cuanto tenes el clearance de la zona al track y al pad, por que no veo el motivo por el cual la zona no pasa entre el pad 1 de U1 y el track que viene desde el pad 2 del mismo chip...a menos que sea por que ya no hay puntos de contacto posibles mas allá del pad 3...


----------



## Dieguitoo (Ago 18, 2010)

Si bueno, el tema es que no quería bajarle el clearance. Qeuría saber si se podia poner una zona arrriba de otra.
Curvé un poco la pista y si lo tomó, pero bueno, la idea era no curvar esa pista. Pero bueno, todo bien!

gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2010)

EL KiCad respeta a rajatabla las especificaciones que le has dado, así que siempre hay que hacer algún compromiso...como en todo en la vida...


----------



## shava (Feb 23, 2012)

buenos dia 
tengo problema con el kicad es que en mi diseño solo relleno una sola capa y capa de comp. no se rellena .

los que me puedan ayudar gracias..


----------



## Dieguitoo (Feb 25, 2012)

Hola shava!

mirá, estuve probando y es porque cuando seleccionas la zona que vas a rellenar después, no debe coincidir con la capa que pusiste en la capa de pistas, porque sino, es como que estas queriendo editar la otra capa a rellenar. Acordate siempre de colocar bien la capa.
Espero te sirva 
Saludos


----------



## shava (Feb 27, 2012)

sigo con el mismo problema, solo se rellena la capa de cobre y la capa comp no ,a la mejor el kicad 2009 que tengo no tiene esa opcion.en la dos capa tengo el contato de gnd pero nomas no. sale muchas gracia


----------



## Dieguitoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola de nuevo shava.

Te hago una pregunta, vos lo que queres hacer es una placa doble-faz? o que es precisamente lo que estas buscando hacer?


----------



## shava (Feb 27, 2012)

hola 

si ,hacer una placa de doble cara con las dos  capa rellenada


----------



## underliz (Mar 10, 2012)

Dieguitoo dijo:


> Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro. He estado leyendo el foro y me lei todos los posts y no encontré mi problema.
> 
> El problema surge cuando quiero usar un regulador. el LM7805 por ejemplo. Hago todo sin problemas desde el schematic pero cuando estoy en el PCBnew, no me lo autorutea y tengo que deshabilitar el DRC para poder conectar los pines del regulador.
> 
> ...



no uses el encapsulado to220. tienes que usar el lm78xx. ya que los nombres de las isletas no coinciden.


----------



## davidluna (Dic 4, 2014)

descargue unos modelos de potenciometros para kicad de la pagina de librerías pero vienen en estas extensiones y no los he podido agregar si alguien me podría ayudar gracias, ...


----------



## Scooter (Dic 5, 2014)

Ahora no me acuerdo bien pero creo que basta con copiar el archivo en la carpeta de las librerías o importarla desde el programa, no es difícil.
Tienes que ejecutar como administrador porque las carpetas necesitan los permisos para ser escritas


----------



## ska_gatotw (Dic 5, 2014)

davidluna dijo:


> pero vienen en estas extensiones



¿qué extensiones?, si son librerías de KiCad, agregarlas en EESCHEMA es ir a "Preferences" --> "library" y pulsar sobre el botón "añadir" y es similar en las otras ventanas del programa (hay que agregar librerías en cada paso del diseño).

Recomiendo en cualquier caso crear una librería propia para ir guardando los componentes que mas usamos, sean creados o editados por nosotros, o componentes de uso común (el caso de tus potenciómetros) que vengan en otras librerías, se nos hará mas fácil en futuros proyectos encontrar los componentes que necesitamos.

Saludos!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 12, 2019)

hola, les hago una consulta , baje el kicad y los componentes se ven borrosos cuando haces el esquemático , la cuadricula como lineas , cuando conectas los pines desaparece medio componente, que puede ser ?, ya lo baje 2 veces y lo sigue asiendo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2019)

Pues ni idea, a mí eso nunca me ha pasado


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 13, 2019)

Si la verdad que no se que puede ser!  Voy a probar instalandolo en otra pc, a ver si hace lo mismo,  lo que más me llama la atención es la cuadrícula que se vean líneas horizontales!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2019)

Prueba a instalar otra versión anterior


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Jul 13, 2019)

Si probé en una pc con Windows 10 y anda perfecto,  yo tengo el Windows 7 y no debe ser compatible con la última versión!


----------

